

Feeling like a failure this season - failedbyfear

I&#x27;m 38 and feeling like a loser. Over the past 3 years I tried to build my own startup and burned through $100K of personal savings. Before that I worked at consulting jobs and saved up a bunch of money then quit to mope around for 6 months at a time before starting a new gig. At this point I &quot;only&quot; have $200K and retirement seems another brutal 25 years away. Financial advisors say you need 2M to retire in the US - I just don&#x27;t feel like I can reach that amount.<p>I know I&#x27;m better off than a lot of people and I can still do consulting, but I just feel like I&#x27;ve wasted my time trying to build a company instead of just building a nest egg.
======
Pr0ducer
38 and 200K? I'd be happy if I were you.

~~~
failedbyfear
When I was 35 I had 300K and was earning six figures. If I had just stayed put
my net worth would be 500K.

------
elliott34
do you have kids

~~~
failedbyfear
no kids, but I want to start a family. It seems like it would be hard to save
for retirement and raise kids.

